# Apple Car Play quits



## ebuzz (Apr 14, 2018)

When I plug my iPhone into my 2018 Rouge, I get car play to start. Then, after 10 minutes, the radio switches to the AUX and starts playing music from my phone and Car Play is gone. Changing the "source" doesn't help. The only way to get Car Play back is to unplug then phone, then plug it back in, but, after 10 minutes, the cycle repeats.

I'm on latest iOS using verified cables, etc.

What gives?


----------

